# elder scrolls online thread



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2014)

Cant wait love the scrolls hope to game it up with you guys all be playing on xbox one.three more months its guna be along wate


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

not sure whether i will get it. Those mmorpg games take up all your time, I know from playing EverCrack. Love the ES though.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Mar 27, 2014)

I can't see myself justifying paying a monthly fee for that game, to me it seems like another huge let down so I will let others get it first and let me know.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> I can't see myself justifying paying a monthly fee for that game, to me it seems like another huge let down so I will let others get it first and let me know.


You'll pay. You'll pay, and you'll like it. Beta is gnarly. I waited for 2 years for it to drop and I'm still stoked.


----------



## Mr.me (Apr 8, 2014)

I cant wait, looks so much fun from the videos I watched!


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 8, 2014)

I played skyrim for like 50 hours and shut it down. I get bored of the hollow feeling that they have created in this series.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 15, 2014)

Long live the scrolls


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 21, 2014)

Took me under a day of play to be Skyrim when it first released, and I mean the main story line of course.
I haven't tried the new DLC even though I have the legendary edition for PC, one day I'll get around to it.
Although I don't see elder scrolls online making it past 1 year.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 22, 2014)

Cannabis.Is.Free said:


> Took me under a day of play to be Skyrim when it first released, and I mean the main story line of course.
> I haven't tried the new DLC even though I have the legendary edition for PC, one day I'll get around to it.
> Although I don't see elder scrolls online making it past 1 year.


you can't beat Skyrim, but you can beat the main quest line as you said. but, of course, you fast traveled and didn't play on Master, plus you probably followed quest markers. shame shame.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 23, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> you can't beat Skyrim, but you can beat the main quest line as you said. but, of course, you fast traveled and didn't play on Master, plus you probably followed quest markers. shame shame.


True enough, I'm not a huge elder scrolls fan since after morrowind. 
I always play a game through before I go back to take my time to enjoy, that way people don't bother me with spoilers the next day.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Ya'll don't even know.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ya'll don't even know.


what are you playing on?


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Apr 24, 2014)

Playing elder scrolls right now. And let me tell you holy shit there is so many bugs, quest npcs not appearing is my favorite one. Reloggin is 10-15times every 2hrs.


----------



## Eye of Horus (May 1, 2014)

Anyone who thought it would be free of bugs hasn't played all their other releases, but over time it gets fixed for the most part.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 1, 2014)

I love Elder scrolls. Hell, I played it til I thought it was played out, Then discovered I could become a vampire and still playing the damn thing. But I hate MMO games.. tried a few different ones a few years ago and never liked it. And refuse to pay a monthly rate to play. That sucks..


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (May 1, 2014)

Blindnslow said:


> I love Elder scrolls. Hell, I played it til I thought it was played out, Then discovered I could become a vampire and still playing the damn thing. But I hate MMO games.. tried a few different ones a few years ago and never liked it. And refuse to pay a monthly rate to play. That sucks..


I doubt you would have said that if you had played World of Warcraft from the day it started.
I never experienced any other game that gave me the joy WoW did while playing with a bunch of IRL Friends, Family, and non RL Friends.

Best part was I made thousands, yes, thousands of dollars playing the game at a competitive level. Gaming sponsors, donations, Twitch.tv money, competition money, and when I quit, I even sold my account for nearly $10,000.

On a side note, I reinstalled Skyrim again last month with intentions on playing it through again, haven't gotten around to it yet, but when I do I'm sure I'll enjoy trying to become a vampire. I have the legendary edition on steam, just haven't played it yet, think I got it for like $5-10.


----------



## rdo420 (May 11, 2014)

Don't really understand the whole series yet. Is elder scrolls the same as skyrim?? I'm installing skyrim to play as we speak. I just finished fallout new vegas playing for the NCR, all quests, side quests, got all unique armors and weapons, etc.. Ready to find a game that plays similar. I know skyrim doesn't use guns and what not but its made by the same folks bethseda so hoping it kind of plays the same.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 11, 2014)

yeh, its the same.. Your going to love Skyrim.. In my top 5 best games ever...


----------



## rdo420 (May 12, 2014)

^^^ you sir are correct, I'm digging this game. Plays so similar to fallout. I'm only level 8 but damn is it addicting.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 12, 2014)

Thanks ALOT rdo420... I just bought fallout new vegas because you said it was so similar.. Damn it, I'm trying to break my video game addiction...


----------



## rdo420 (May 13, 2014)

Me too, it's 4am and just now going to bed. Level 12 now and have a house in whiterun with a horse. lol


----------



## lowryderlove (May 16, 2014)

Little late to the party but whoa wait what? Playing and beating the main story in Skyrim is like proclaiming to have Beat WOW in a day LOL. I spent 200 hours doing EVERYTHING in the game PRIOR to any sort of DLC :\ I am too afraid to go back and get lost in it again XD



Cannabis.Is.Free said:


> Took me under a day of play to be Skyrim when it first released, and I mean the main story line of course.
> I haven't tried the new DLC even though I have the legendary edition for PC, one day I'll get around to it.
> Although I don't see elder scrolls online making it past 1 year.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 17, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> I spent 200 hours doing EVERYTHING in the game PRIOR to any sort of DLC :\ I am too afraid to go back and get lost in it again XD


200 hours ain't shit, no offense.


----------



## lowryderlove (May 17, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> 200 hours ain't shit, no offense.


I know some friends have 500 plus hours on it...


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (May 17, 2014)

Yea to some its a big deal, but skyrim to me is just another game I beat in under a day. 

You can never beat wow, I played that game for years and quit after they announced retarded pandas, although at the time I can say I did beat wow because I had rank 1 gladiator and beat every heroic/hard mode in end game at the time. 

Now its just a memory.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 17, 2014)

I know I've played through at least every class of character once.. Some twice and guaranteed more than a 1000+ hrs of playing off and on over the last two years or more. I am still finding new stuff and areas that I missed before.


----------



## rdo420 (May 17, 2014)

It is addicting, level 28 now and rocking alot of cool shit. I think that's what is funniest for me is collecting all unique weapons and armor, plus the leveling up perks. Enjoy that more than the storlines just a little. I'm working on getting my smithing up now for ebony and scale armor. Doing it the slow and steady way though so I'm leveling up with the ''bad guys'' instead of having my smithing at a hundred but only playing as a low level character. I can definetly see how folks can get a lot of hours in on playing, there's just so much to do.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

Fuck WoW. Played since vanilla, after Wrath the game just kept getting worse and worse. And more generalized. Blizzard basically = bunch of sellout greedy pussays.


----------



## rdo420 (May 22, 2014)

level 43 and finally have daedric weapons legendary. legit. Going to go ahead and do the main story line now. I just been collecting weapons, dragon masks, and did the thieves guild. Rocking the ebony mail. Going to go back to my ebony weapons regular because kinda lost it's fun just demolishing everything.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 22, 2014)

rdo420 said:


> kinda lost it's fun just demolishing everything.


you can up the difficulty level in settings. i recommend "legendary".


----------



## rdo420 (May 22, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, appreciate that man. I didn't even think of that. That way I can still rock the deadric sword cause I like the look. You liking fallout?


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 22, 2014)

rdo420 said:


> Oh hell yeah, appreciate that man. I didn't even think of that. That way I can still rock the deadric sword cause I like the look. You liking fallout?


got the wrong guy. i used to play fallout 3 and yeah it was pretty cool, though the colors were bland. but yeah you will get your ass kicked on legendary.


----------

